# Reifen aufpumpen: Luft geht raus, nur nicht rein?



## sibbele (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin absolut kein Fahrrad-Experte und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. In meinen Vorderreifen (mein Fahrrad ist ein Illmatic MTB, Bilder sind hier zu sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340496) will einfach keine Luft rein. Ich nutze so eine Pumpe hier zum Aufpumpen: http://www.fabial.de/images/product_images/popup_images/423_0.jpg

Ich stecke das Teil drauf und lege den Hebel um. Sobald ich das aber beim Ventil am Vorderreifen mache, hört man es schon zischen und die Luft geht langsam raus. Ein bisschen kann ich denn auch wieder reinpumpen, aber eben nur ein bisschen, bis es dann wieder lauter anfängt zu zischen, als gäbe es da plötzlich eine Barriere ...

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegen kann? Vor ein paar Tagen ging es noch problemlos ...

Danke euch!


----------



## Hot Carrot (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Was für Ventile hast du, DV, AV, SV 

Sorry wenn ich dir das sage, das ist keine Pumpe das ist eine Zumutung 

MFG

Edit : das ist eine vernünftige Standpumpe .

Topeak JoeBlow Sport Luftpumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (5. Mai 2010)

Welche Ventile sind denn verbaut? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradventil

Dunlop-Ventil, Sclaverand-Ventil, Schrader-Ventil


----------



## sibbele (5. Mai 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Welche Ventile sind denn verbaut? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradventil
> 
> Dunlop-Ventil, Sclaverand-Ventil, Schrader-Ventil



kann nur ein Schrader-Ventil sein, hab extra nochmal nachgesehen. Die Pumpe hat bislang immer funktioniert. Muss ich das Ventil austauschen oder liegt es eher an der Pumpe?


----------



## norman68 (5. Mai 2010)

Ich würde das Teil was du Pumpe nennst in die nächste Tonne werfen die taugen nix. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle erst mal mit ein richtigen Pumpe versuchen.


----------



## Hot Carrot (5. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## sibbele (5. Mai 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Teil was du Pumpe nennst in die nächste Tonne werfen die taugen nix. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle erst mal mit ein richtigen Pumpe versuchen.



Welche Pumpe würdest du empfehlen? Müsste was sein wo auch für die anderen Ventilarten funktioniert!


----------



## Hot Carrot (5. Mai 2010)

Lies dir den Thread durch dann hast du einen Link zur gescheiten Pumpe


----------



## 44.0 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich benutze so eine Pumpe seit mindestens 15 Jahren ohne Probleme. Sicher gibt es bessere, aber warum so kategorisch "wegwerfen"?

Wenn an beiden Reifen gleiche Ventile verbaut sind (nehme ich mal an), es am Hinterrad funktioniert (dann kann die Pumpe eigentlich nicht kaputt sein), dann kann nur das Ventil vorn beschädigt sein. Möglicherweise ist das eigentliche Ventil verbogen, also der kleine Stift nicht mittig. Dann kannst du die Pumpe nicht sauber aufsetzen, das Ventil wird nicht aufgedrückt (oder nur wenig) - Luft bekommst du kaum rein, das meiste "pfeift" ab. --> Neues Ventil rein (brauchst du eine spezielle Ventilkappe zum rausschrauben - ggf. mal zum Autoschrauber in der Nähe gehen), oder neuen Schlauch (ist so teuer auch nicht)

Trotzdem kannst du ja mal an der Pumpe nachsehen, ob dort der Stift (der das Ventil aufdrücken soll) beschädigt ist, oder der Dichtgummi weg/defekt ist. 

Das bei Schrader/Autoventilen beim Aufsetzen und Abnehmen der Pumpe etwas Luft abpfeift ist normal, je nachdem wie geschickt man sich anstellt.


----------



## Hot Carrot (6. Mai 2010)

Wer zu preiswert kauft kauft 2 mal. 

Eine gute Standpumpe kann man nicht durch eine Fußpumpe ersetzen, egal ob es sich dabei um einen einzelnen oder Doppelzylinder handelt.


----------



## Strampelmann (7. Mai 2010)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Wer zu preiswert kauft kauft 2 mal.



Heisst es nicht: Wer doppelt kauft, kauft zwei mal? 

Ich habe mittlerweile meine 4te Standpumpe. Der größte Mist war die von Penny, aber die kann ich auch mal einem Nachbarn leihen. Die anderen, für etwa so je 20 sind nach 3-4 Jahren kaputtgegangen. Und dabei braucht man sie ja nun wirklich nicht täglich. Einmal eine Plastikkappe gebrochen, einmal Schlauch eingerissen. Nun habe ich auch eine Joe Blow. Der große Metallfuß ist super und sie pumpt so geschmeidig, macht richtig Laune so ein super Werkzeug zu benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2010)

Versuch mal, zuerst einen dünnen Lappen übers Ventil zu legen und dann den Pumpemkopf drauf. Meistens ist nur der Gummi der Klemmung verschlissen, dann dichtet es nicht mehr ordentlich.
Und Standpumpen haben auch keinen besseren Kopf. Ich nutze seit fast 20 Jahren solch eine "Billigpumpe" und das Teil funktioniert komischerweise immer noch...


----------



## sibbele (12. Mai 2010)

So habe jetzt eine neue Pumpe gekauft. Daran liegt es jedoch nicht. 
Woran könnte es denn noch liegen? Meint ihr, ich muss das Ventil austauschen oder gibt es sonst noch einen Trick wie man wieder Luft reinbekommt? 

Übrigens besteht das selbe Problem auch bei meiner Freundin am Fahrrad. Die hat ein Dunlop-Ventil. Ich habe ein Schrader Ventil.


----------



## WildesRot (12. Mai 2010)

a


----------



## sibbele (12. Mai 2010)

WildesRot schrieb:


> Das klingt aber dubios.
> Hast Du einen Ersatzschlauch zur Hand? Probiers doch mal da. Wenn es da klappt ...
> ... kannst Du den Schlauch mal tauschen.
> 
> Entschuldige bitte den nächsten Satz: Der Pumpenkopf muss schon ordentlich auf das Autoventil drauf gesteckt werden, bevor Du den Hebel umlegst. (Das ist nicht so blöd wie es sich liest. Die Druckluftschläuche an der Tanke pfeiffen auch schon mal ordentlich daneben.)



Das ist kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen. Ich habe nämlich bei meinem Ventil das Gefühl, dass es teilweise im Reifen versunken ist und ich nur noch den oberen Bereich des Ventils zu fassen kriege. Das kommt daher, weil der Reifen schon so platt ist. Vielleicht mal mit einer Zange rausziehen? Leider sinkt es immer wieder ein ... ein Teufelskreis 

Das Dunlop Ventil meiner Freundin müsste man dann aber wahrscheinlich komplett austauschen? Kann es denn sein, dass die Ventile verschmutzt sind? Wie kann man die Ventile reinigen? Einen Ersatzschlauch habe ich leider nicht da und ich kenne mich auch nicht so gut damit aus ...


----------



## WildesRot (12. Mai 2010)

a


----------



## sibbele (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt diese Pumpe gekauft: http://www.bike24.net/p11876.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

